# Unpopular movies you enjoy



## Baron Tredegar (May 23, 2022)

What are some movies you all enjoy and like that everyone else doesnt like? For me it would be:


----------



## Nexus Cabler (May 23, 2022)




----------



## QueenSekhmet (May 23, 2022)

beauty and the beast: the enchanted christmas is hands down THE best chrsitmas movie ever to exist and it legit pisses me off that people talk about how "great" movies like "home alone" and "bad santa" are but totally ignore enchanted christmas despite it being THE perfect christmas movie that also adds to the lore of ANOTHER classic movie. this movie deserves FAR more respect than it get's.


----------



## Weed_kangaroo (May 23, 2022)

The film's name is "the snow queen", as far I know this movie is russian but the first time I have found the full movie it was dubbed in croatian. I liked the movie, the 3D was not the best but some char.designs looked good to my eyes, and the story and world building was kind of weird, but I found this movie entertaining to watch (i am not good at making rants, sorry :"u). Some prople do not like this movie because "it looks like a cheap frozen".


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Jun 10, 2022)

Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind is an amazing movie. As a child I watched the English dub, but as an adult I saw the one with the original Japanese dialog with English subtitles. All I've got to say is that the one in Japanese is 100 times better because in the English version they changed nearly the entire script.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jun 10, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind is an amazing movie. As a child I watched the English dub, but as an adult I saw the one with the original Japanese dialog with English subtitles. All I've got to say is that the one in Japanese is 100 times better because in the English version they changed nearly the entire script.
> 
> View attachment 133359


They came out with another English dub, actually, that was approved by Miyazaki himself later on. I saw it with my girlfriend when she was introducing to his work since I hadn't seen Studio Ghibli's films before. We also saw Princess Mononoke, which I also liked and had amazing voice talent.



Baron Tredegar said:


> What are some movies you all enjoy and like that everyone else doesnt like? For me it would be:


The source material is iffy, but the movie was good. It's a shame it didn't get a sequel.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 10, 2022)

The soulless 2019 remake of The Lion King. I love to watch it over and over and bitch about how crap it is while secretly loving it.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 10, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> They came out with another English dub, actually, that was approved by Miyazaki himself later on. I saw it with my girlfriend when she was introducing to his work since I hadn't seen Studio Ghibli's films before. We also saw Princess Mononoke, which I also liked and had amazing voice talent.
> 
> 
> The source material is iffy, but the movie was good. It's a shame it didn't get a sequel.


Disney had just bought Star Wars and bad advertising is what sadly killed it from getting a sequel. They were planning on making a trilogy.


----------



## SystemSearcher (Jun 10, 2022)

The mothertrucking Bionicle trilogy. Those three movies, while overall mediocre-to-decent, are an integral part of my childhood, to the point that, back in the day, there was a period in my life where I watched all three daily, back to back, for at least a month, without getting bored.


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 11, 2022)

SystemSearcher said:


> The mothertrucking Bionicle trilogy. Those three movies, while overall mediocre-to-decent, are an integral part of my childhood, to the point that, back in the day, there was a period in my life where I watched all three daily, back to back, for at least a month, without getting bored.


though i can't say i'm a big bionicle fan as a whole,those trailers they did with the music for the toys were fucking on point (most of all "creeping in my soul").


----------



## SystemSearcher (Jun 11, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> though i can't say i'm a big bionicle fan as a whole,those trailers they did with the music for the toys were fucking on point (most of all "creeping in my soul").


You should listen to some of the first three movies' soundtracks. Nathan Furst made some of the absolute best orchestral soundtracks I've ever heard with those, to the point that they're close by with John Williams for me.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 11, 2022)

SystemSearcher said:


> The mothertrucking Bionicle trilogy. Those three movies, while overall mediocre-to-decent, are an integral part of my childhood, to the point that, back in the day, there was a period in my life where I watched all three daily, back to back, for at least a month, without getting bored.


Im a huge Bionicle fan, I even have some of the original storyboards from the second movie!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2022)

The first and third Star Wars Prequels. They're fun!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 18, 2022)

KimberVaile said:


> The first and third Star Wars Prequels. They're fun!


Phantom Menace is my favorite Star Wars movie.


----------



## TrishaCat (Jun 30, 2022)

The Book of Eli
Its a stupid movie but I really liked its depiction of a post-apocalyptic US and the main character was very likable.


----------



## RachelTheFictionkin (Jul 3, 2022)

I liked *Animal Kingdom: Let's Go Ape*. Despite its heavy criticism from the press and YouTubers like Saberspark, I actually enjoyed it.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jul 3, 2022)

Epic (1985) by Yoram Gross. An extremely abstract and vague movie, true, but I thought it was pretty neat. The animation quality is quite cheesy too, but not bad for something only like 10 people drew!


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 3, 2022)

For some reason I love M. Night's The Village. I think it's a combo of the performances, the old New England aesthetic, and the voilin-heavy soundtrack.
I don't even care about hwo stupid the twist is.


----------



## LameFox (Jul 4, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> For some reason I love M. Night's The Village. I think it's a combo of the performances, the old New England aesthetic, and the voilin-heavy soundtrack.
> I don't even care about hwo stupid the twist is.


That one was a victim of the idiots responsible for marketing it IMO. The plot is nothing special but the rest of it was good enough that it's not an awful film—except that from the ads you'd think it was a horror movie, and the people who went to see it wanted a horror movie. It was basically engineered disappointment for the sake of protecting the 'twist' which was probably the weakest part of the film anyway.


----------



## Ikstina (Jul 5, 2022)

The Pianist, 2002 
i cried all movie


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 5, 2022)

The Disney movie The Black Hole. It is a blatant rip off of Star Wars but it has the honor of being the darkest movie Disney has ever made. If you dont believe me this is the ending:


----------



## Kumali (Jul 5, 2022)

Ikstina said:


> The Pianist, 2002
> i cried all movie



_Great_ film. Whatever Polanski may or may not have done in his personal life, the man's a brilliant director.


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 6, 2022)

Rock Dog, it's pretty funny.


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 7, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> For some reason I love M. Night's The Village. I think it's a combo of the performances, the old New England aesthetic, and the voilin-heavy soundtrack.
> I don't even care about hwo stupid the twist is.



The Village is actually one of my comfort movies. I love the atmosphere and the characters. It has a mournful and sad feel and I agree that the soundtrack is amazing.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Jul 9, 2022)

Xitheon said:


> The Village is actually one of my comfort movies. I love the atmosphere and the characters. It has a mournful and sad feel and I agree that the soundtrack is amazing.


I liked it, and Signs.  I hear a lot of hate for Signs, but it's one of my comfort movies.  

The one I never hear anyone talk about, like it's totally forgotten, is Pleasantville.  I loved it, it is still so relevant to things happening today.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 9, 2022)

_Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets_ has been a favorite of mine just because of the creativity on display with the special effects, but it's probably not getting a sequel with how it performed at the box office. 

It remind me of _The Fifth Element_, another favorite by Luc Besson.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jul 9, 2022)

Miles Marsalis said:


> _Valerian and the City of a Thousand Planets_ has been a favorite of mine just because of the creativity on display with the special effects, but it's probably not getting a sequel with how it performed at the box office.
> 
> It remind me of _The Fifth Element_, another favorite by Luc Besson.


Wait, that movie didn't do good?!! I thought it was really creative! Sure the two main characters were kind of 'Spy Kids' material but with all of other weird stuff going on they managed to fit in. Stuff from old French sci-fi comics (or movies) are always a treat. I wish they made more movies like Valerian!


----------



## Xitheon (Jul 9, 2022)

Baron Tredegar said:


> Phantom Menace is my favorite Star Wars movie.







I didn't think it was that bad.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Jul 9, 2022)

Fluxbender said:


> Wait, that movie didn't do good?!! I thought it was really creative! Sure the two main characters were kind of 'Spy Kids' material but with all of other weird stuff going on they managed to fit in. Stuff from old French sci-fi comics (or movies) are always a treat. I wish they made more movies like Valerian!


It didn't make enough to justify a sequel; the massive special effects budget and screening delays were blamed. 

But one of my high school French teachers had introduced me to the comics and I've been a fan since.

I also generally like Luc Besson's filmography.


----------



## Silverthunder (Jul 22, 2022)

Covenant and Prometheus! 

Sure they rely on certain tropes heavily to advance the plot, but they're pretty solid cosmic horror-esque movies. I don't hear people complaining about the cringy tropes in Avatar >.< plus, the alien designs in both were glorious additions to the alien universe!


----------



## BadRoy (Jul 23, 2022)

I really enjoyed the movie Splice.





It's not great, but having studied biology I got a kick out of some of the lip service they played to actual concepts. The creature is perfectly uncanny given she's literally a human mutant creature. It also has some of the most uncomfortable sex scenes maybe ever. Cool/10.


----------



## Khafra (Jul 25, 2022)

Obligatory mention of Treasure Planet and how Disney set this amazing movie up for failure out of pettiness. 
I'm glad I managed to catch it as a kid.


----------



## sugarlonghorn (Aug 8, 2022)

Electric Dreams (1984)





I've forced a lot of my friends to watch this...


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 24, 2022)

Equilibrium. Haven't seen it in a long time but I think it's a great movie despite its abysmal ratings. It's got gun-fu, what's not to love?


----------



## MidnightBlueWolf (Sep 3, 2022)

Momentum completely bombed at the box office, but it's actually a really decent movie.

It didn't try to copy every other movie at the time and actually did its own thing, so it wasn't predictable or boring like more popular movies.


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 4, 2022)

QueenSekhmet said:


> beauty and the beast: the enchanted christmas is hands down THE best chrsitmas movie ever to exist and it legit pisses me off that people talk about how "great" movies like "home alone" and "bad santa" are but totally ignore enchanted christmas despite it being THE perfect christmas movie that also adds to the lore of ANOTHER classic movie. this movie deserves FAR more respect than it get's.


YAAAAAAAASSSSSSS!!!!!!


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 4, 2022)

beanie the sleepy kitty said:


> Nausicaä of the Valley of the Wind is an amazing movie. As a child I watched the English dub, but as an adult I saw the one with the original Japanese dialog with English subtitles. All I've got to say is that the one in Japanese is 100 times better because in the English version they changed nearly the entire script.
> 
> View attachment 133359


Oh absolutely YES


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 4, 2022)

BadRoy said:


> I really enjoyed the movie Splice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have you heard of the movie Thale?


----------



## Zehlua (Sep 4, 2022)

Strange Magic is one of my favourite movies, and I know it's hot garbage


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Sep 4, 2022)

Dude, have any of you ever heard of, "The Princess and the Goblin"? That was one of my most favorite movies when I was a small kid.


----------



## JackieJack (Nov 11, 2022)

The Lobster is one of my favorite movies, which is underrated and unpopular. It's quite a good thread to find something interesting to watch.


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 11, 2022)

Jaws the revenge.. it's known as one of the worst rated movies of all time, yet I still like it


----------



## Mambi (Nov 11, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Jaws the revenge.. it's known as one of the worst rated movies of all time, yet I still like it



Michael Caine when asked about his role in the movie:

"Somebody said, 'Have you ever seen Jaws 4? ' I said, 'No. But I've seen the house it bought for my mum. It's fantastic!


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 11, 2022)

Mambi said:


> Michael Caine when asked about his role in the movie:
> 
> "Somebody said, 'Have you ever seen Jaws 4? ' I said, 'No. But I've seen the house it bought for my mum. It's fantastic!


Yup that quote cracks me up


----------



## PeppermintSwirl (Nov 22, 2022)

Jumper





People think it's a terrible movie with a lot of plot holes but I personally like it. Has a great plot and I don't think I've seen anyone go forward with the idea or make a sequel besides this 1 film


----------



## Sodasats20 (Nov 22, 2022)

Fritz the cat

Masterpiece


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Nov 24, 2022)

Emmet Otter's Jugband Christmas.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Nov 24, 2022)

Hellraiser : Inferno
It seems Event Horizon is considered as goofy and poorly made by a lot of people too but it's a favorite of mine.
And a movie called Taxandria, not unpopular because it's disliked that I know of but because it's such an obscure movie, hard to find


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 25, 2022)

I saw Ballistics: Ecks vs Sever and used to like it for its explosions and fights.  Yes, they were corny and boring, but Lucy Liu and Antonio Banderas phoning in performances while other just totally overacted, it was like watching a "fun" train wreck on loop.  Up there with wanting to run and hode at wanting to watch Battlefield: Earth.  Watching it until you finally cringe out with someone else is an ok time.


----------



## DorjeStego (Nov 26, 2022)

The most underrated movie by the Wachowskis.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Nov 27, 2022)

DorjeStego said:


> The most underrated movie by the Wachowskis.


Speed Racer.  It's bright, flashy, bad, but guilty pleasure.


----------



## Vanessa Howl (Nov 27, 2022)

a sleepy kitty said:


> Dude, have any of you ever heard of, "The Princess and the Goblin"? That was one of my most favorite movies when I was a small kid.


I had that as a kid.

That song is still a God damn jam.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Nov 28, 2022)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Speed Racer.  It's bright, flashy, bad, but guilty pleasure.


It is one of the more underrated Wachowski films and I liked the themes.

Also the psychedelic effects, lol.


----------



## Woozle (Dec 5, 2022)

Cats (2019)

It was fun and silly and touching and I liked the original song "Beautiful Ghosts" way too much. The whole movie encapsulates my childhood. I grew up in London and I miss it.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 6, 2022)

I really like the old Broadway version of Cats.


----------



## a sleepy kitty (Dec 6, 2022)

I also love the musical "Joseph's Technicolor Dreamcoat".


----------

